# Gt-500 dozer blade question



## Dennis_GT-5000 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all,

I have a chance to buy a used craftsman dozer blade very cheep.
One bad part is the guy doesn't have the manual to it any more.

The blade the guy has, has ( 486.24412 7344 ) marked on the blade. The actual number is ( 486.244120 )

When I go to the Sears web page to find out what blade is suppose to go with the Gt-5000 it shows a number ( 071.24412000 ).

Can anyone actually tell me if this blade is the right one for My Tractor ?

Without the manual's, I'm not even sure how it is suppose to mount to the tractor.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Pupper2


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h1>WELCOME ABOARD PUPPER2!</h1>

I have a GT5000 but no dozer blade on my unit! Send up a pic of your unit when you get a chance. We have a plenty of GT5000 users here so I am certain your question will be addressed shortly on this. I am really glad you decided to stop in and join the forum. BTW, here is a pic of my unit just for fun:

<img width=800 height=600 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000.jpg>


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hello and welcome pupper

I don't know if the blade will work. Going by the info you have given, chances are it would not. On the other hand, If you got the right tools and know-how, you could adapt the blade to work on your machine.
If the blade is "Very cheep" say $25.00 and you have the room for it. I would go for it. If you don't end up using it, you could sell it this fall when everyone is getting ready for snow.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Pupper2
Welcome
Yes it will fit! Make sure it's complete, there are a lot of parts to it. The GT series blade is an agrifab manufactured for sears. The part # of the blade is 486.244120. This is the same as the one you are looking at. The # at the sears site is a sales code 071= lawn & garden 486= agrifab the extra 0's are also part of the sales code. The 7344 is probably a serial #. But it's definately the correct blade.


----------



## Dennis_GT-5000 (Nov 26, 2003)

Sixchows,

Thank You for the info.

I thought it was the right one, but the way Sears does their parts numbering system anymore, I wasn't sure.

Now all I have to do is figure out how and where it actualy mount to the frame.

Do You know if there is an installation manual out there somewhere for this ?

Thanks Again,

Pupper2


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

pupper2...you can probably get a manual thru the Sears part store utilizing the numer you have...


Sears Parts


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Pupper2
You'll definately need the manual and you should be able to get one from sears like Argee said. There are many parts to this that need to be assembled the first time. Most of it can stay assembled when you remove it so it's really only a one time struggle. I say "struggle" because the sears directions make it look and feel like some major project when in fact it's not really too bad of a job. 
There is one thing to keep in mind, you will use the mower deck lift links to raise and lower the plow. You will need to remove the height adjusting nuts on the links and the brackets. The links and nuts will be used again for the plow. Try to remember how far they are threaded on for the deck. When I put my deck back on, it never felt like it was high enough when I put the nuts on half way. I then ran them all the way to the top and adjusted them down to level the deck. 
One other thing they forget to tell you, there is a large nut and bolt that that goes through the channel/pivot plate assembly. Be sure to tighten this as tight as possible allowing for the plow to angle side to side without play up/down. Otherwise the small spring that goes to the lock bars will get cut off.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Pupper2

The dozer blade for my GT5000 came with a pair of lift link nuts that
were used to replace the deck lift rod nuts. Like sixchows said when
I put the deck back on in the spring, it was too low. I replaced the
plows lift rod nuts with the original deck lift rod nuts and the deck
was fine.
If you PM me with your address I will send you a copy of the plow
manual.


----------



## dave3 (Apr 28, 2004)

I just installed a blade on my gt a few months ago. To save alot of hassle with re-adjusting the mower leveling nuts, I just spent around 15 dollars and bought an extra pair of the rods that hang down. They come with adjusting nuts, so now I have a set of rods with preset nuts for the mower deck, and a set for the blade. Saves a BUNCH of time! I can check the model number of my blade...if its the same as yours, i can send you a copy of the installation guide if you want. Good Luck
Dave:drums:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Dave
Good idea with the extra lift links.


----------

